# Pioneering land/homesteading?



## sofarfromhome

does anyone here have experience with/knowledge about it? specifically in Canada/the United States.
got plans and ideas for starting a community, eventually maybe even something along the lines of an Eleusian school. seems that i am called to do so and I'm sure someone on this site has info that can be of help n.n


----------



## Deleted member 125

do you either have alot of money/time/resources/community contacts?

because yer trying to start a cult from scratch. sorry if you dont like the label. but thats what yer gonna need.

im really sorry you cant just start digging holes in places of open land any where close to anything so youd need some serious back up before even attempting something like this. especially in the usa/great north


----------



## CelticWanderer

Maybe travel around and work on some different homesteads, farms and intentional communities. You can find a lot through work exchange sites. Could learn alot about what it takes to run something self sustained.


----------



## balaperdida

Never did it from raw land but i worked on an established homestead of sorts for a few years. Slanky is right, yer gonna need some serious money to kick this thing off and to get connected with the locals around wherever said land will be. Attending grange meetings in the closest town is ideal. Best find a place you can get water out of your own land via spring or well. If you have any specific questions ill do my best to answer them


----------



## sofarfromhome

@SlankyLanky i'm not trying to start a cult, im trying to herald the return of the Sacred Mysteries to the Earth! We're at the end of a Great Cycle (aeon/age if you will [age of pisces ends in ~2050]) and theres gonna be a massive NEED for METANOIA, and i feel like im in a position where i can help people to HELP THEIR SELVES/ REMEMBER who they are and why they're here, NOW. 
but if we're talking the Realities of This Plane, then really i just want land so i can provide space for the people i love and care about to grow and prosper.
and if my PLAN was to just DIG HOLES like some kind of DUMMY, then I'd be doing that already but i can tell it will take more COUTH and CUNNING than that.
ive got investors. 
i would just rather that money go towards building and supplies.
@balaperdida good idea about attending local meetings and shit. 
I figure I'm gonna have to do it in Canada, cuz the u.s is fucked. Its Atlantis all over again except with fire this time and its only gonna get worse. I dont really have many questions, just more trying to flesh it out with people.


----------



## Thewalkindude

sofarfromhome said:


> @SlankyLanky i'm not trying to start a cult, im trying to herald the return of the Sacred Mysteries to the Earth!



Charles Manson couldn't have made that sound cultier


----------



## Deleted member 125

Thewalkindude said:


> Charles Manson couldn't have made that sound cultier



to be honest i was seriously hoping he was being sarcastic but after going back and reading it a second time...i mean im in!


----------



## sofarfromhome

SlankyLanky said:


> to be honest i was seriously hoping he was being sarcastic but after going back and reading it a second time...i mean im in!


you're in, for a one time fee of only tree fiddy! y'all are some plain jane ass mafkas


----------



## Deleted member 125

sofarfromhome said:


> you're in, for a one time fee of only tree fiddy! y'all are some plain jane ass mafkas



if not wanting to entertain the 100th offer for the same thing this past year makes me a plain jane then fucking right i am. but i really do wish you the best of luck.


----------



## sofarfromhome

SlankyLanky said:


> if not wanting to entertain the 100th offer for the same thing this past year makes me a plain jane then fucking right i am. but i really do wish you the best of luck.


I wasnt offering you anything, im doing this for me and mines and i dont think you fall into that category


----------



## Deleted member 125

sofarfromhome said:


> I wasnt offering you anything, im doing this for me and mines and i dont think you fall into that category


i didnt get the impression that you were offering me anything. im good. best of luck again to you and yers i sincerly wish you the best of luck.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

This thread is the love child of Oedipus and Midas:

PURE
MOTHER
FUCKING
*GOLD*
::hilarious::

On another note:



sofarfromhome said:


> ... I'm not trying to start a cult...



Well maybe you fuckin' SHOULD, ya lazy shit! LMAO.
Danny, you'd better be at that Jambo. It's been far too long.


----------



## BelleBottoms

1. Buy some land. Make sure it meets basic requirements for building, ie not a slab of impenatrable granet, not a seasonally dry lakebed, etc. Make sure it is accessible by delivery trucks/ earth movers so you can get building materials to the site unless you plan to do everything with a shovel. Make sure you check out yearly property tax requirements, water/ grazing/ mining rights, building zones, and other legals. Try to camp on the land a few days and talk to locals before you purchase. Find out who owns the properties next to you.

2. Figure out shelter, heat, electricity (sufficient for building tools), water (drinking, washing, gardening), waste (poop and everyday garbage). A lot of what you can do with these things is regulated by law. So be aware of what things you need to buy permits for and either be ready to pony up or live on the down-low.

Fencing may be important depending on your location - to keep animals and people out of your stuff. You may want to build dry storage first - even before shelter.

If you are on previously uninhabited land, you may want to establish a place to receive mail and deliveries.

3. Start growing food and raising small livestock (chickens, rabbits) ASAP. 

4. Be prepared to drive into town and work a straight job for several more years. Even if your needs are minimal and you scavenge for materials, infrastructure will cost coin. Gas money. Food. (A garden that provides even 50% of your food needs may take years to establish.) Phone/ internet service. Batteries. Heating fuel. Canning supplies. Large equiptment rental. Tools. Seeds. Animal feed. Vehicle insurance. Tires. Trailer. Dump fees. Beer. Professional services (architect, inspectors, deliveries, lawyer, surveyor, slab pouring, mechanic, well drilling, doctor, etc, etc.)

5. Be prepared for this to be a long-term endeavor. Just the getting started part. The amount of work involved will kick your ass. And your failures may be acutely felt. If the lifestyle calls to you though, it is rewarding work.

6. Having a written plan of attack can be useful: include building plans, detailed infrastructure schematics, a budget, time-line goals (keep that part flexible!), garden design. You may find a contour map useful. I like to keep a journal of the weather (which becomes more useful each year) to help with gardening and building schedules.

There are tons of books and videos available for research. I recommend permies.com as an online starting point, but you can find local classroom-style courses as well if that's better for you.


----------



## Tengu91

Research the history of Trapper Creek, AK. I don't know much about it, but it was started by homesteaders roughly a hundred years ago and the community is still going strong. It's not really a fringe society or anything (not by Alaskan standards, anyway...Everywhere up here is in the middle of nowhere) but most of the residents of the town/village/whatever you want to call it are descended from the original 40something people who built the first buildings.

Definitely do research on how other communities came to be, especially those with homestead roots. The lessons learned a hundred years ago might not always be applicable to today given our leaps in technology and interaction, but there's always SOME sort of useful intel to be gleaned from even basic research of history. Good luck!


----------



## Matt Derrick

sofarfromhome said:


> im trying to herald the return of the Sacred Mysteries to the Earth! We're at the end of a Great Cycle (aeon/age if you will [age of pisces ends in ~2050]) and theres gonna be a massive NEED for METANOIA, and i feel like im in a position where i can help people to HELP THEIR SELVES/ REMEMBER who they are and why they're here, NOW.
> but if we're talking the Realities of This Plane



if i rolled my eyes any harder they would have fallen out of my head. this kind of hippy dippy bullshit should be openly mocked.


----------



## Coywolf

Ya, I'm gonna throw this out there. 

This is the 3rd thread I've read today where mods/long time users have just openly mocked/talked down to others for trying to innocently get replies on something they were interested in.

How is this being welcoming, or providing a good space for the traveling community on here?

Seriously, it's getting fucking old. I love this website, and I'm seeing more of this exclusive behavior day by day, its depressing. If you dont agree with something, why dont you just move on, instead of just riling the user up and constantly talking higher-than-thou shit to them.

You seem to freely ban others for this kind of behavior.

Feel free to rate this post stupid as many times as you need to.


----------



## Coywolf

@sofarfromhome 

I wish you the best of luck with this, and hope this thread doesnt make you judge the rest of this website.


----------



## roughdraft

Coywolf said:


> Ya, I'm gonna throw this out there.
> 
> This is the 3rd thread I've read today where mods/long time users have just openly mocked/talked down to others for trying to innocently get replies on something they were interested in.
> 
> How is this being welcoming, or providing a good space for the traveling community on here?
> 
> Seriously, it's getting fucking old. I love this website, and I'm seeing more of this exclusive behavior day by day, its depressing. If you dont agree with something, why dont you just move on, instead of just riling the user up and constantly talking higher-than-thou shit to them.
> 
> You seem to freely ban others for this kind of behavior.
> 
> Feel free to rate this post stupid as many times as you need to.



@Coywolf is right

I'd add that there's nothing wrong with starting out with a concept and changing it as you go along. 

we all start somewhere and try to develop ourselves. OP is no exception. same with every user on the forum

Putting people's positive ideas down just because *you* think they are ridiculous doesn't help anyone grow, in fact the opposite - and I'd say is one of the biggest negative traits anyone trying to escape mainstream modern life *should* actively deviate from - the inverse of community


----------



## Matt Derrick

oh get off your damn high horses. we're under no obligation to host any ideas we disagree with, it's stated in the website rules. and im sorry, but this kind of hippy crap falls right into the same category as flat earthers. it's not our job to give you a platform to spew stupid bullshit any more than it's our job to host nazi crap in the interests of 'being fair to everyone'.



Coywolf said:


> This is the 3rd thread I've read today where mods/long time users have just openly mocked/talked down to others for trying to innocently get replies on something they were interested in.



i don't care if you're starting an orphanage, if your interests are centered around complete fucking make believe, then it doesn't belong here.



Coywolf said:


> I'm seeing more of this exclusive behavior day by day



we must be reading two different websites because i have no fucking clue what you're talking about. link some specific threads and maybe i'll take your statement a little more seriously.

the point is that some things deserve to be mocked and put down in order to make it clear that kind of bullshit is not to be tolerated. im personally taking a no-tolerance stance to fake bullshit that i feel is detrimental to this community.



Coywolf said:


> You seem to freely ban others for this kind of behavior.



we ban people for breaking the rules. my calling for the OP to be mocked does not fall under our flaming / trolling rules. disagreeing with someone is not the same thing as posting hateful things about them over and over.



Coywolf said:


> Feel free to rate this post stupid as many times as you need to.



done.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i also just realized that @sofarfromhome is my friend danny... which makes me wonder what the heck happened to you? did you go all krishna or something?


----------



## roughdraft

i would think mockery alone is flaming 

bringing someone back down to earth would be something else

in any case- hoping to hear from OP about more specifics on their idea


----------



## Matt Derrick

roughdraft said:


> i would think mockery alone is flaming



here, let me google that for you.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flaming_(Internet)


----------



## roughdraft

Matt Derrick said:


> here, let me google that for you.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flaming_(Internet)



you don't think mockery can be hostile?


----------



## Deleted member 125

Coywolf said:


> Ya, I'm gonna throw this out there.
> 
> This is the 3rd thread I've read today where mods/long time users have just openly mocked/talked down to others for trying to innocently get replies on something they were interested in.
> 
> How is this being welcoming, or providing a good space for the traveling community on here?
> 
> Seriously, it's getting fucking old. I love this website, and I'm seeing more of this exclusive behavior day by day, its depressing. If you dont agree with something, why dont you just move on, instead of just riling the user up and constantly talking higher-than-thou shit to them.
> 
> You seem to freely ban others for this kind of behavior.
> 
> Feel free to rate this post stupid as many times as you need to.



i dont think any of my replies are mocking. i simply stated that the op was starting a cult. 

would you care to link some threads where you feel others are being treated unfair? because ide love to see em.


----------



## Deleted member 125

roughdraft said:


> you don't think mockery can be hostile?



i think anyone defending this post is a fucking idiot. there i said it. 

this person is trying to start a cult...


----------



## roughdraft

SlankyLanky said:


> i think anyone defending this post is a fucking idiot. there i said it.
> 
> this person is trying to start a cult...



i mean I'm not giddily guzzling anybody's koolaid. at the same time I'm not totally sure what his intention is outside of encouraging metanoia

OP where are ya when we need you??


----------



## Deleted member 125

roughdraft said:


> i mean I'm not giddily guzzling anybody's koolaid. at the same time I'm not totally sure what his intention is
> 
> OP where are ya when we need you??



making the kool aid maybe? im considering locking this thread before it becomes a total disaster. we have no obligation to host this kinda stuff and its obviously brought out some hostility.

terribly sorry to anybody who was offended by me calling a spade a spade.


----------



## roughdraft

I'd cosign locking it..


----------



## Coywolf

SlankyLanky said:


> i think anyone defending this post is a fucking idiot. there i said it.
> 
> this person is trying to start a cult...



It seems like the hostility in this thread is specifically coming from you @SlankyLanky 

Because neither I, nor @roughdraft have resorted to hostility, name calling, or any of the sort. I'll get back to you on the other threads. 

Look, I said my piece and was attacked for it. So I will shut my mouth, and continue on my way. This conversation is obviously notworth having.


----------



## VikingAdventurer

I wanna join Danny's ( @sofarfromhome ) cult!


----------



## Ezra Fyre

Ridiculously informative & flexible lil site on root cellars... Aka, how to refrigerate without power... 
.... I did not go through the whole thing myself, just noted the different options and how to/help topics...

Very useful for homesteading.... Here's link...

https://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/root-cellaring/guide-to-root-cellars-zl0z1403zswa


----------



## Deleted member 2626

I’m kind of homesteading right now on my 1.69 parcel in a 12x12 cabin. Been busy as hell cutting wood for winter with a bow saw and axe, save chainsaw for really big stuff, all of which I mostly scrounge off the side of the road and beyond my land on an abandoned part of a tree farm, no vehicle so I ride bike 6 miles one way to town but on the way back it’s all up hill to my area, a higher elevation. I’m busy organizing extra gear to promote a less constricting space. Hopefully gonna do a little canning, meat and food stamp veggies. I collect rain water and walk about a mile total to a fresh spring piped from the ground.
It can really be awesome, I’m lucky to have great neighbors for visits at time plus food and town of course. Isolation is really the hardest, even with my dog. Animals all around, little people, stars and Milky Way a time nights, coyotes howling, bears hangin around etc


----------

